# Noob Question: Are certain Vapes limited in what type of liquid they can use?



## OneShotStott (29/7/16)

Hi,

Apologies for the noob line of questioning but the reason i ask is that I only recently got started (basic Joyetech AIO but am already shopping for a proper build!) and I have been buying liquid from the awesome guys at VapeKing but today at work a colleague gave me a few flavours that were left from her Twisp (Ew, yes I know!) and I wanted to check with you experts on whether this would damage my device in anyway as the liquid seems to be very runny and looking at the ingredients on the back it contains 'Deionised Water'....?

So I'm not sure if it is even worth trying them out or not, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Silver (29/7/16)

Hi @OneShotStott 

You won't break your device if you run Twisp liquids or any other thinner liquids in your Aio. 
The worst that could happen is you could flood it - but just take out the coil and clean it all and it should be fine again.

As for the taste, it is always subjective. Twisp's liquids in my experience (I was a Twisp Clearo user) work best in the Twisp Clearo, for which they were intially designed. Running them in higher powered gear often leads to a very different taste. 

Some folk on this forum have tried mixing the Twisp 18mg liquid with pure VG to take down the nic strength, dilute the flavour a bit and thicken it up. Thats quite a good idea for higher powered devices but I have not tried that yet. 

There are so many liquids to choose from. You need to try find liquids that work well in your device and that you like the taste of. Whatever works well for you is what is good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OneShotStott (29/7/16)

Shot man - I havent quite gotten to the stage of mixing my own liquids already, my mate does that so maybe I will chat to him or I'll actually pop into VapeKing tomorrow, they are two roads down from my house so its pretty convenient, and ask them, but I will give your advice a bash!

To be honest I thought 12mg was the highest it went and already that is pretty hardcore for me, I dont understand how anyone can enjoy 18 or 36mg....WTF?


----------



## Silver (29/7/16)

OneShotStott said:


> Shot man - I havent quite gotten to the stage of mixing my own liquids already, my mate does that so maybe I will chat to him or I'll actually pop into VapeKing tomorrow, they are two roads down from my house so its pretty convenient, and ask them, but I will give your advice a bash!
> 
> To be honest I thought 12mg was the highest it went and already that is pretty hardcore for me, I dont understand how anyone can enjoy 18 or 36mg....WTF?



The 18mg juices are often used by newer vapers trying to quit stinkies.
Gives more throat hit and helps with the nic cravings.
They are also more suitable to the lower powered earlier (pen-style) devices such as the Twisp Clearo, mini Protanks, Evods, CE4 etc. These devices have less power and are less capable of vaporising - so you need stronger juices in them to get a decent strong vape.

Also, Mouth to lung style vaping is more suited to higher nic juices because you get less vapour.

In today's devices - and even the Aio - with sub ohm coils, 18mg is far less popular. That is why many of the juices today are offered in 3mg and 6mg. Some are available in higher strengths but they are getting more scarce these days.

I am still mainly on 12mg and 18mg - partly because my setups are reasonably lower powered but also because I crave a strong throat hit. I also like mouth to lung and do it about 50% of the time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (29/7/16)

@Silver No ways for me even 6mg gives mouth ulcers and painful bumps on the tongue.


----------



## Silver (29/7/16)

Sprint said:


> @Silver No ways for me even 6mg gives mouth ulcers and painful bumps on the tongue.



Even on an Evod at 7W?
Can't be

My wife vapes 18mg in her Evod


----------



## ddk1979 (29/7/16)

Sprint said:


> @Silver No ways for me even 6mg gives mouth ulcers and painful bumps on the tongue.




oh, how the mighty have fallen ......  / 

.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (30/7/16)

Silver said:


> Even on an Evod at 7W?
> Can't be
> 
> My wife vapes 18mg in her Evod


okay I probably could then but I'm strictly on the dual coil 30w+ but I'm feeling maybe I should source an evidence and give it a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (10/8/16)

I got given a 18mg twisp menta juice from a buddy who was trying to use it to quit. He said that was too weak for him and he craved ye olde stinkies immediately after hitting his twisp. Tried a bit in my pico/melo and nearly died...
Not wanting to waste juice of any kind, I mixed it up (20ml) with a 20ml of liqua energy drink (0mg) and 10ml of 0 nic juicy peach and lo and behold, this has been some of the best juice I have ever tasted.
Not a diy man yet but gonna have to try to replicate this when I do start my own blend range. Still holding onto my last bit of liquid gold,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (10/8/16)

Sisies. Come drip 18mg on fused claptons with me. I'll put hair on ur chest

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lukeness (10/8/16)

E-sense ice mint dilutes quite nicely too with about 50% VG. The mix tastes terrible in a pen but is just perfect to add a menthol kick to any other juices using the Kbox. It also really seems to bring out the flavour in muted mixes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

